# JA coded wheels



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I have JA coded wheels on my 69 GTO. I want to replace them with some bigger 17 inch rally II. How much are they worth? I saw a rusted set on ebay selling for $700.00. Not sure if this is an item that gets cloned. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

how come you just dont go with 18s? i think hte tires will end up being cheaper since there are many more options and 18s seem to be more common


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I think 18 is a little to big in my opinion. Year One makes 17 rally II wheels. I did contact Stockton Wheels about steel 17 wheels and they were more than double the price of Year One and said they could not guarantee they would fit. I image 18's would be even more. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

joesweeting said:


> I have JA coded wheels on my 69 GTO. I want to replace them with some bigger 17 inch rally II. How much are they worth? I saw a rusted set on ebay selling for $700.00. Not sure if this is an item that gets cloned.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


The JAs are correct for the 69's.. Which means they are coded for a 69 Judge as will. Judge dollars run even more than GTO dollars. If your car is pretty correct may want to hang on to them. That is what I would do!! arty:....Les


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

The vehicle looks period correct, but the original colors were green interior and exterior it also had hideaway lights. The motor and transmission are not matching numbers either. The only thing I've changed that I don't like is the stereo. I don't plan on showing it or selling it. I like the vintage look of the rally II wheels. Polished Torque Thrust wheels are a possiblilty also. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

i found a guy whos parting out his cutlass project that has 18s..so that you may have a better idea how htey look? or even to buy since the tire wheel combo would be much cheaper


Parting out '69 Cutlass LSX project: Kooks, Vaporworx, BMR, LY6, L92s, 4L60e - LS1TECH


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Thanks, Year one makes Rally II wheels up to 17x9. If I decide to go with torq thrust style the do make 18's and I can go 11inches wide in 17 or 18 in the rear. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

nice and wide cant go wrong with that! i figured it may give you a used wheel option if anything


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I put my JA codes on Craig's list and will be trading them a set of 15 x7 and 15 x 8 cragar ss wheels

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

